# Crawler Harness Question



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

When fishing crawler harnesses do you guys use a rod holder or hold your rod? I usually hold the rod , but have a hard time hooking fish and detecting bites. I always make adjustments so i know i am hitting bottom. I've caught a few fish on a harness , but miss a lot of them.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

different strokes for different folks.some like to use bouncers and leave them in the holder,while others like to hold the rod to feel the bottom changes and adjust as you do.i personally fish harnesses almost exclusively with a slip sinker instead of a bouncer and rarely put it in the holder.i get a better feel a that way,and can drop back quick,on a biting fish.i don't have a problem with missing fish.i'll hook up with many more than i miss.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Are you trolling or drifting? When I troll I like the rod holders. The fish seem to set the hook on them selves. I also like the harnesses with 3 hooks on them the two hook models don't work as well for me. When I drift fish I like to use a slip sinker and a two or one hook rig. That way if the fish are hitting lite I still catch them. I would keep tryin the harnesses b/c i catch everything on them from walleye to catfish.
Good luck to you
Brad.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Trolling , but i might have to try drifting them sometime.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Ya if your trolling using rod holders should due the trick. All you need is for them to tick the bottom. I like bottom bouncers that are colored. Also if your missing a lot of fish besides fishing with three hook rigs, try fishing with gulp! nightcrawlers. I bet those Missed fish are small fish just hitting at the worm. Another trick is to speed up a little.
Good fishing to ya
Brad.


----------

